# Might miss June 15th Deadline by a few days.



## push3r (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi, I have to send in Form 1040 and 2555EZ; and saw several of the posts by the tax gurus here stating that the forms must be received June 15th, NOT postmarked. 

From my past assumption of the normal April 15th deadline, it's usually fine if it's postmarked by that date.

So, I downloaded TaxAct, filled it out, but it won't let me e-file probably due to my spouse NRA.

Now, if I send the form now (June 12th), from Canada, surely it won't get to them by June 15th. I don't want to pay some ridiculous amount to have it overnight to the tax man.

So, what can I do? Just send it out today anyway?

Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## push3r (Jun 11, 2014)

Never mind. I did some further reading and that since I don't owe anything, filing late would be fine.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Correct, and you also have an extra day this year since the 15th falls on a Sunday.


----------



## DavidMcKeegan (Aug 27, 2012)

Also, just for future reference, it is perfectly fine to have the return postmarked by the 15th of June.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Not actually, David. The postmark is only counted when using the U.S. Postal Service. If you use one of the IRS's designated couriers and classes of service, the date when the courier receives the filing counts. Otherwise, the IRS considers the return filed on the date of receipt.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It used to be that they went by the postmark date - IF they could read it. Many overseas postmarks are done in a style that is apparently unfathomable to the good folks at the IRS. But it was maybe 10 or 15 years ago that they gave up that nonsense and just came out and said that from overseas, it was the date of receipt that would count. Period. 

On checking the current year's tax information booklet from the Paris IRS office, however, I find it has changed yet again. They accept the postmark date as the date the forms were filed as long as you are not making a payment as part of your filing. If you are paying taxes, then the date of receipt of the payment is what counts.

I'm more and more grateful to the Paris office for their little annual summary that includes all this stuff. Often, they're the only ones who think to extract the really important changes related to us expats.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

